# Westminster agility



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

Are there any Other Havanese that got into Westminster's first agility trial? my Mayzie got in


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Congratulations to Mayzie! :thumb:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

AWESOME!!!! Can't wait to hear all about it!!! Kodi's still running Novice, so he's not ready for that level!!! We'll keep all fingers and toes crossed for you!!!


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

It was random draw of 250 masters dogs, so excited, hope there are more Havanese!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

way to go!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jillnors2 said:


> It was random draw of 250 masters dogs, so excited, hope there are more Havanese!


That is SO exciting!! You're going to have to carry the Havanese Torch for the rest of us! We'll be rooting you on!!!


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

I want more Havs. Nervous already!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

We'll be rooting you on!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

jillnors2 said:


> I want more Havs. Nervous already!


Too bad we can't all be there in person to give you support, but we will be there in spirit. Best of luck to both of you. What a great accomplishment.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm so excited for you! Emmie is just starting out in agility so watching you and other Havs at Westminster will be AMAZING. Good luck with your training.

-Jeanne- :cheer2:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, and we expect VIDEO!!!


----------



## dianaplo (Dec 30, 2013)

*agility*

I am going to the agility competition at Westminster! I have never seen one or gone to anything dog show related in the past so my friend and I are looking forward to going...I have no idea what to expect. We just love dogs so decided to go. Is there a lineup so I would know when to see a Havanese?arty:
(Going as in have tickets....not competing )


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

dianaplo said:


> I am going to the agility competition at Westminster! I have never seen one or gone to anything dog show related in the past so my friend and I are looking forward to going...I have no idea what to expect. We just love dogs so decided to go. Is there a lineup so I would know when to see a Havanese?arty:


I'm almost certain that both the Havanese entered run as 8" dogs. So they will be pretty early in the lineup.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Good Luck!


----------



## Lillysmom (Oct 9, 2012)

Awesome! Good luck!!!:clap2:


----------



## dianaplo (Dec 30, 2013)

Well good luck to the competitors, I'll be cheering them on! My puppy doesn't even come when I call him yet if he doesn't want to loll! But it will be a fun day for me and my friend.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Do you think that they will be televising the agility show too?


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Not Havies but my daughter's guidance counselor will be there with her Corgies.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

dianaplo said:


> Well good luck to the competitors, I'll be cheering them on! My puppy doesn't even come when I call him yet if he doesn't want to loll! But it will be a fun day for me and my friend.


Well, a solid recall is one of the hardest things to teach, so just keep chipping away at it!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> Do you think that they will be televising the agility show too?


Yes. It will be on Fox Sports from 7-9PM on 2/8.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

COOL! Definitely am going to watch that while yelling at the bad coverage of the Olympics.


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

Good Luck! :thumb:


----------



## cruzr (Dec 5, 2013)

Wishing you best of luck, and will be cheering from home.


----------

